# Basque: Herri Kirolak



## MOMO2

_Hola. Estudiando el camino del Norte que va a Santiago de Compostela encuentro muchos nombres difíciles  como éste._
_Os pego el texto._​


_*“Herri kirolak”.-* _
_Mediante la competición_
_los trabajos del campo sirvieron antiguamente_
_como medio de recreo y diversión en los_​_momentos de relajo._

_Encontré algunas otras palabras y entiendo que el "-ak" es el plural de la palabra pero no es fácil..._

_¿Qué significa?_

_Gracias_
​


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me temo que estás en el foro equivocado, no es castellano es euskera . Herri es pueblo, en el sentido de la gente creo, pero la otra palabra ni idea, pero sí es un plural.

Ya lo reporto para que lo muevan.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rintoul

MOMO2 said:


> _Hola. Estudiando el camino del Norte que va a Santiago de Compostela encuentro muchos nombres difíciles  como éste._​
> _Os pego el texto._​
> 
> _*“Herri kirolak”.-* _
> ​​​​_Mediante la competición_​
> 
> _los trabajos del campo sirvieron antiguamente_
> _como medio de recreo y diversión en los_​​​
> _momentos de relajo._​
> _Encontré algunas otras palabras y entiendo que el "-ak" es el plural de la palabra pero no es fácil..._​
> _¿Qué significa?_​
> _Gracias_​


 
No son palabras en español sino en euskera (vasco)

Si no me equivoco, significa: "juegos (¿deportes?) populares"


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Momo2:  

Bueno, parece que vamos a contestarte todos los que no somos vascos.  Yo he encontrado este enlace, que confirma lo que han dicho los compañeros. 

Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

¡Sois fantásticos! Porque lo sabeis todo. Y cuando no lo sabeis lo sabeis encontrar.
Gracias a los tres.
En los próximos hilos especificaré que es euskera. Ezkarrik asko (eh que sí?)
Momo


----------



## xruiz18

Sí, efectivamente, quiere decir "deportes populares". _Herri_ ("pueblo") _kirol_ ("deporte") y _-ak_ es el artículo plural ("los/las").


----------



## jmnjmn

"Deportes populares" no es una traducción correcta (aunque sí literal). La traducción al español es "Deportes rurales". La pelota, el senderismo o las traineras son deportes populares, pero no son deportes rurales ("herri kirolak"). Deportes rurales son, entre otros: levantamiento de piedras (harri-jasotze), corte de troncos (aizkora-jokoa), arrastre de bueyes (idi-probak), sokatira, etc.

El texto que aparece bajo las palabras "herri kirolak" es una explicación austera del origen de los deportes rurales.


----------



## MOMO2

jmnjmn said:


> "Deportes populares" no es una traducción correcta (aunque sí literal). La traducción al español es "Deportes rurales". La pelota, el senderismo o las traineras son deportes populares, pero no son deportes rurales ("herri kirolak"). Deportes rurales son, entre otros: levantamiento de piedras (harri-jasotze), corte de troncos (aizkora-jokoa), arrastre de bueyes (idi-probak), sokatira, etc.
> 
> El texto que aparece bajo las palabras "herri kirolak" es una explicación austera del origen de los deportes rurales.


 
Eskarrik asko.


----------

